# [SOLVED] Bad image DLL error message.



## Antony77 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am getting the following error on over 30 different applications:

"Apoint.exe Bad Image

C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~3\GOEC62~1.DLL is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the
original installation media................etc".

My operating system is Windows Vista Home Premium
32-bit Operating System

Can anyone suggest a fix other than a system reinstall?
Thanks.


----------



## telwat (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Bad image DLL error message.*

Uninstall, then reinstall your touchpad drivers.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Bad image DLL error message.*

Most times the GOEC62~1.DLL is related to the Google Desktop software. Uninstall it to see if that stops the error message. If it does, then download another copy, ensuring it's the correct version for your 32 bit OS.


----------



## Antony77 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Bad image DLL error message.*

The fault is fixed. Google Earth and Google Desktop had to be removed.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Bad image DLL error message.*

Glad we could help out. Thanks for letting us know that it's resolved.


----------

